# Has anybody used a feral hog for pulled pork



## vandy58 (Nov 4, 2013)

I ask because I am going hog hunting soon and gathering ideas for the meat since in Texas we are not allowed to donate feral hog meat to food banks.  I am sure I will give a lot if it away but I want to prepare some of it.  Any other ideas besides pulled pork?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello Vandy.  You can do anything with wild you can do with domestic *BUT* you need to add pork fat/fatback to it.  Wild tends to be too lean. It's like wild venison.  For pulled I'd smoke some pork fat low and slow, pull from the smoker and then do the wild joint.  Add them together at the end.  Makes good sausage.  For something like a shoulder or uncured "ham" I'd wrap in thick sliced bacon.  Ribs, do as baby back ( 3 2 1 ). The taste will be different but I doubt you will be disappointed.  I think once you give 'er a try not much will be given away.  Just my opinion. Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 5, 2013)

Vandy58 said:


> in Texas we are not allowed to donate feral hog meat to food banks.


Wow. Any idea why that is? You'd think with the feral hog problem that would be a good source of free meat for the needy.


----------



## vandy58 (Nov 5, 2013)

I do know why it is.  Feral hogs like most pigs have diseases.  The state feels they don't know how the meat was handled so they will not allow the meat to be donated.  In order to get "approved" feral hog meat they have to go through an inspection period alive then slaughtered at a state approved slaughter house.  Basically, they want to make money off the needy.  It is estimated that Texas has over 2.5 million hogs.  There were 800k confirmed kills last year and the population grew by 400k.  To hunt these bastards I have to pay to get on land because there is very little public land in the state.  I offer to kill some for ranchers, they decline or want to charge me,then ask the government to get rid of them for free.  Kind of sucks.  They are a rapidly growing pest that people profit on.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 5, 2013)

sausage. I LOVE wild hog meat. One warning though. Boar meat is VERY gammy, try to shoot a sow.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 5, 2013)

did some for a buddy a few years back...here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135530/wild-boar-back-straps-shoulders-and-a-roast

hope this helps


----------



## themule69 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use wild hog the same way I use store bought. As said above it is very lean. It makes good PP and great sausage.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## vandy58 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody!  I will go for a sow.  I do want a boar head though.  Let the rotting body feed coyotes and vultures.


----------



## palladini (Nov 7, 2013)

Not given to food banks.  A while ago, a couple seasons as TV goes to be exact, I was watching that Texas based hog hunter show and they a pen full of Boar they had caught and it was all destined for the food bank.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 8, 2013)

As previously said, sausage is really good but have to add some fat. And ditto on the sow. If you get a boar, roast it whole and brush/spray bottle with red wine vinegar. Helps take the gamey taste out & tenderizes. Knew a kid years ago that would catch them alive (baby ones) with his dogs and castrate them for land owners and would take them to TN and sell. Called them a Bar. Meat was very tender when grown to harvest size.

Steve


----------



## vandy58 (Nov 9, 2013)

That is allowed, has to be monitored and tested by state officials then slaughtered in a state run slaughter house


Palladini said:


> Not given to food banks.  A while ago, a couple seasons as TV goes to be exact, I was watching that Texas based hog hunter show and they a pen full of Boar they had caught and it was all destined for the food bank.


----------



## geerock (Nov 9, 2013)

When smoking wild boar, hog, peccary etc., it really helps to brine and inject them.  And cook at a low temp.  Because the meat is much leaner you want to do what you can to add and retain moisture and flavor as much as possible.  I've used an apple cider vinegar as a main brine component to compliment the pork and to counter the gamey taste.


----------

